#ubuntu-cz 2011-08-08
<FrostyX> [[Rattenak]]: ukaz tu wiki
<[[Rattenak]]> http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Záloha%20a%20obnova%20systému
<FrostyX> no ja az se konecne rozhoupu a zacnu pouzivat irssi, tak bych v tom chtel mit irc, icq, jabber (doufam ze to jde) a facebook chat ... a to je hodne "zbytku" oproti channum :-D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: podivej se na bitlbee ;)
<FrostyX> jj, vim ze to podporuje icq, o jabberovi nevim. Zatim jsem to neresil
<FrostyX> [[Rattenak]]: A co konkretne ti haze errror a jake je zneni toho erroru ?
<FrostyX> Takove nepodstatne informace se pri reseni problemu hodi
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: btw uz tam nejakym zpusobem funguje posilani souboru ?
<[[Rattenak]]> ze se neco nemuze zabalit.. provadel jsem to v konzoli bes gnome a pak restart tak uz to nemam
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: ostatni protokoly jsou v jednom chanu
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: mam dropbox a server, neresim posilani souboru pres icq a pod plevel :)
<FrostyX> ano ale hodne lidi nema. A kdyz nekomu reknu, prosimte tu mas IP a hod mi to tam na ftp, tak me kopne do kouli :-D
<FrostyX> Btw to je trochu divny ne? kdyz bude icq v jednom okne, jak si jako budu psat s lidma ? Jmeno: text ?
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: muzes i query, tj na tobe jak moc s kym chces psat
<ZOMBitch> [[Rattenak]]: to testni takhle, to treba projde ... "cd / && tar czf /backup.tgz --one-file-system --ignore-failed-read --sparse --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/dev --exclude=/proc --exclude=/sys /"
<[[Rattenak]]> ok
<[[Rattenak]]> jaka je v tom zmena ?
<[[Rattenak]]> jo to ignor
<ZOMBitch> je to minimalne delsi prikaz :D
<[[Rattenak]]> jen aby se mi pak zabalilo vse :D
<FrostyX> Ty mas asi hodne velkej disk ze ? :-D
<FrostyX> nebo hodne malej system
<[[Rattenak]]> oboji :D
<FrostyX> zavidim. Ja totiz presne naopak :-D
<[[Rattenak]]> ma nakych 30GB
<[[Rattenak]]> ale nic extra data dam nemam
<FrostyX> df hlasi zaplnenost home 100%
<[[Rattenak]]> skoro samej system
<ZOMBitch> 100% je dost vcelku ne? :D
<FrostyX> je to vcelku problem no
<FrostyX> mam volnych 700MB ... kdyz si stahnu film, skoncil jsem :-D
<ZOMBitch> uz mi taky nejak dochazej GB :(
<[[Rattenak]]> kolik vam tak zabira samotnej system ?
<ZOMBitch> 93%,99%,73% ...
<ZOMBitch> jak kde
<[[Rattenak]]> a v GB ?
<ZOMBitch> ext4     14G   12G  2,0G  85% /
<[[Rattenak]]> da se nak zjistit jake soubory zabiraj nejvic ?
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: tohle nevypada spatne, ale je to pro dzen. Prepsani pro conky by bylo easy
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: nevim o co jde?
<FrostyX> /dev/sda2             15488744   9311384   5390580  64% /
<FrostyX> sry
<FrostyX> /dev/sda2              15G  8.9G  5.2G  64% /
<FrostyX> notifikace
<ZOMBitch> /dev/sdc1     ext4    629G  551G   47G  93% /backups/local
<ZOMBitch> /dev/sdc2     ext4    289G  240G   35G  88% /mnt/hyena
<ZOMBitch> /dev/sdb1     ext4     56G   39G   15G  73% /srv
<FrostyX> dzen ma i moznost ovladani oproti conky. Takze se ti na nem zobrazi posledni clovek se kterym sis psal, najedes na to a vyjede ti okynko poslednich zprav.
<ZOMBitch> hmm
<ZOMBitch> nejakej dobrej odkaz na pochopeni :0
<FrostyX> sice mi to prijde min cool nez blikajici smajlik v tray dokud nefocusnes okno od IM, ale lepsi jak nic
<FrostyX> pochopeni ceho ?
<FrostyX> dneska nejak neustale melu, tak mozna nechapes vic veci :-D
<FrostyX> kdybych vam uz lezl na nervy, tak me zastavte :-D
<[[Rattenak]]> proc mam tako obri system to je normal ?
<[[Rattenak]]> 30GB kde se to tam nabralo
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: dzen ...
<ZOMBitch> [[Rattenak]]: pac si dobytek :P
<[[Rattenak]]> no ale i tak to je nak moc
<FrostyX> asi instalujes hromadu veci. A hlavne ja a urcite i zomb mame vcelku hodne rozdeleny disky. mam /home a /boot na samostatnem oddilu
<ZOMBitch> tjn
<ZOMBitch> dokonce /home mam na vetsine PC i na jinem HDD, ale tj jen ze sbiram kdejakej srot z PC :))
<FrostyX> reknu ti, ze nemuzu najit zadny poradny info. v zalozkach mam akorat manual. http://dzen.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/README ... 
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: tohle mi stacilo k pochopeni o co vlastne jde :)) Dzen is a general purpose messaging, notification and menuing program for X11.
<ZOMBitch> It was designed to be fast, tiny and scriptable in any language
<FrostyX> Ale pokusim se rict ti, jak to funguje. Napises si skript (napr jen echo "hello world"), ten spustis a pajpnes ho do dzenu, takze udelas ./skript.sh | dzen2 a spusti se ti panel s vypisem. Kdyz zvladnes tohle, napises si funkce pro vypis ceho potrebujes
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: takze jde o vypsani textu odkudkoli do okna X ?
<FrostyX> hodne se to resi treba tak, ze se nainstaluje conky-cli, a spusti se conky|dzen2 ....tzn se nemusis mrdat se ziskavanim informaci bo v conky je to easy a mas to na dzenu. Pak si dopises jen co potrebujes. hodis si tam treba ovladani prehravace - ktere uz pres conky mit nemuzes
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: zajimave
<FrostyX> jsem se jednou nudil ...
<FrostyX> koukni na toto http://www.abclinuxu.cz/images/screenshots/9/1/150019-xmonad-novy-setup-cca-3-noci-prace-37167.png ... Ten to hojne pouziva :-D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: vidis jak se to hodilo :)
<ZOMBitch> jn
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: tak pres tohle by se to upozorneni na msg mohlo nejak poladit ne? :)
<FrostyX> no ja to dokazu napsat v pohode, ale nedokazal jsem vyresit tu jednu vec. Odchytit nejak ten signal toho, ze jsi otevrel chan kde mas neprectenou spravu a tim si ji "precetl"
<ZOMBitch> chapu ... nevim
<FrostyX> a vzhledem k tomu, ze jsem vzdycky chtel notifikator, kterej bude ukazovat jen cisilko (pocet neprectenych zprav), tak jsem nevdel na zaklade ceho delat -1
<FrostyX> coz o to, treba to ani nepujde
<ZOMBitch> tam bude neco s otevrenim okna, resp zaktivnenim
<FrostyX> jako na urovni window manageru ?
<ZOMBitch> ee
<ZOMBitch> irssi
<FrostyX> no, presne ten signal by to asi mel byt. Zaktivneni okna. Jenze to jsem tam nikdy nenasel (nebo jsem hledal neco jineho?) kouknu na manual
<ZOMBitch> ... beres mi dech :)
<FrostyX> proc? :-D
<ZOMBitch> jak se do toho hrnes :D
<FrostyX> jsem se v techto vecech relativne dlouho nehrabal a dneska jsem hyperaktivni
<ZOMBitch> :))
<FrostyX> "window dehilight" ?
<ZOMBitch> ze by :P
<FrostyX> ze by ? ze bych spustil irssi ? :-P
<ZOMBitch> jooo di do toho, to zmaknes :P
<[[Rattenak]]> chcu nainstalovat do gnome CZ a vypise mi to
<[[Rattenak]]> http://pastebin.com/u5ATuu0f
<FrostyX> ja to nechapu :-D ... window hilight funguje, ale dehilight uz ne. 
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: :))))
<[[Rattenak]]> wow ja sem si tu chybu opravil :D
<FrostyX> ty tu jeste jsi ?
<FrostyX> :D
<ZOMBitch> jj :D
<FrostyX> lol
<FrostyX> ja myslel ze tu sedim sam
<FrostyX> hey to irssi ma dokumentaci na dve veci ...
<[[Rattenak]]> snazim se prijit nato jak nastavit custom vas na sbackup
<[[Rattenak]]> je tam 5 *
<FrostyX> window_find_name(name)
<FrostyX>   Find window with name. ale uz nereknou, v jakem formatu by to jmeno asi tak chteli ...
<[[Rattenak]]> a chcu tam nastavit kazdej den v 5
<FrostyX> bo kdyz tam dam #kanal nebo kanal, tak to nejde. co vic by chteli
<FrostyX> dpc, jestli dojde mamka z nocni nebo tata pujde na ranni driv nez ja pujdu spat, tak to bude problem :-D
<[[Rattenak]]> umne jsou natodle zvykli :D
<[[Rattenak]]> muzes mi poradit kontolovej prohlizec stranek ?
<FrostyX> links
<FrostyX> lynx
<FrostyX> vic jich neznam :-D
<[[Rattenak]]> diky
<[[Rattenak]]> jak se zdava url nevis ?
<[[Rattenak]]> uz vim
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: ja to mam neasi :-D Jdu se vyspat a pak napisu ten notifikator
<FrostyX> uz dokazu odchytit ten signal
<maxXx> Zdravim
<maxXx> Potřeboval bych radu...  našla by se tu dobra duše ?
<maxXx> Kdyby měl snad někdo čas a náladu tak prosím kuknete na tohle... byl bych vám moc zavázám http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php/topic,57839.0.html
<maxXx> Zdravím, je tu někdo kdo by byl ochoten mi pomoct ?
<SquirrelCZECH> lidi
<SquirrelCZECH> nemate nekdo ten org.obal od ubuntu na notebook?
<SquirrelCZECH> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=870
<yunife> zdravim vsetkych co ma znaju aj neznaju, sak nevadi :-D
<FrostyX> hoj
<yunife> FrostyX, ahoj, cim dalej tym menej ludi tu je kokos ... cim to je
<yunife> FrostyX, pondely, vonka skaredo 
<FrostyX> lidi je tu dost, ale vsichni idle :D
<FrostyX> zato o pul 6 rano jsme tu byly 3 :-D .. ted asi oba chrapou :D
<yunife> to ako ty, chanserv a ubuntulog? :D:D
<yunife> FrostyX, ty vole na #fedora-cs su ludia z nejakej sekty nebo co  ty kokos 
<FrostyX> ja, zomb a jeste jeden borec
<FrostyX> ma slozite jmeno a nerad bych ho napsal blbe :-D
<yunife> made in china? :D
<yunife> to je v p.. toto 
<yunife> ja sa tu sulam z toho kanalu fedory :D
<yunife> ine bomby davaju
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: uz 2 hodiny pisu podminku "pokud je zprava v aktualnim okne -> return 0;" uplne nahovno to je ti reknu :-D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: :D
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: jak v irssi udelas odradkovani ?
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: nevim hele :D
<FrostyX> no to mi nerikej :-D
<ZOMBitch> neco jako / by slo?
<ZOMBitch> neslo :)
<FrostyX> jsem tam rovnou zkousel nacpat \n ale neslo :_D
<ZOMBitch> :)
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> hmm
<SquirrelCZECH> beeeeeeee
<SquirrelCZECH> jeden nakup z cannonical shopu by mne stal 1000kc :-(
<brk> SquirrelCZECH, sis objednal gumovou vaginu s logem ubuntu?
<SquirrelCZECH> ee
<_hubert_> Čaute, kluci. Hele, taky Vám v poslední době tak blbne skype? Myslím, co se týče především hovorů..
#ubuntu-cz 2011-08-09
<lx_> ahoj nepomohl by mi něko ::: snazim se zacinam programovat v bash a pro zacetek jsem si chtel na plose vytvořit skript ktery by mi v terminalu otevrel browse lynx::: ale zatim se mi otvira jen terminal
#ubuntu-cz 2011-08-10
<[[Rattenak]]> neznate nakej program co zalohuje promne sbackup a umim gzip a ftp ?
<[[Rattenak]]> kromne*
<ZOMBitch> [[Rattenak]]: http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/deja-dup?action=show&redirect=D%C3%A9j%C3%A0+Dup
<SquirrelCZECH> neznate zpusob jak flashnout bios na desce bez floppy disku?
<SquirrelCZECH> protoze manual od desky po mne ve vsech 4 postupech chce floppy disk
<ZOMBitch> asi jak kterej bios :(
<SquirrelCZECH> ASUS P5LD2
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZECH: netusim, ale hledal bych neco jako "alternative bios flashing"
<SquirrelCZECH> hmm jasne
<ZOMBitch> :0
<SquirrelCZECH> druha revize tech desek uz ma utilitu na flashovani pomoci USB flashek
<SquirrelCZECH> kurwa uz
<SquirrelCZECH> proc mam prvni revizi?
<ZOMBitch> :) nevim
<SquirrelCZECH> myslis ze to zkousen USB floppy?
<SquirrelCZECH> *zkousne
<SquirrelCZECH> pyce
<SquirrelCZECH> a hadam ze kdyz to po mne chce bootovani z dos modu
<SquirrelCZECH> tak asi na tom PC musi byt neco s widlema?
<SquirrelCZECH> doufam ze jenom blbe ctu
<[[Rattenak]]> u toho se neda nastavit kterou hodinu to chcu zalohovat
<[[Rattenak]]> da se nak odsledovat jake data jsou ulozene na apache serveru ? kdys knemu nevedou zadne odkazy
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZECH: freedos omrkni
<SquirrelCZECH> dik
<SquirrelCZECH> http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html uz jedu :-)
<ZOMBitch> [[Rattenak]]: crontab je takovej casovac
<ZOMBitch> [[Rattenak]]: nerozumim otazce :)
<[[Rattenak]]> kdys si dam zdilet pres apache (http) nake data a nikomu nereknu link da se to nak odsledovat ?
<ZOMBitch> LOL, btw ano da
<SquirrelCZECH> tak
<SquirrelCZECH> jak konkretne? :-)
 * SquirrelCZECH by tohle zajimalo
<ZOMBitch> smbtree
<SquirrelCZECH> no
<SquirrelCZECH> ja mam CD s biosem, jdu pracovat
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZECH: popr oskenu jestli nasloucha sluzba na svem def protokolu ...
<ZOMBitch> gl :)
<[[Rattenak]]> h vidim jen soubory co nejsou v slozce
<ZOMBitch> [[Rattenak]]: j sry, jsem to blbe cet (asi jsem se lek tech hrubek) sdilet pres apache, muzes sledovat logy apache preci ...
<[[Rattenak]]> takze nemuzes videt primo soubory ?
<ZOMBitch> pokud mas povolene jejich zobrazovani
<[[Rattenak]]> a defaultne to je jak ?
<ZOMBitch> tusim ze nevim :)
<SquirrelCZECH> tak je to pyca?
<SquirrelCZECH> strcim tam mechaniku, BIOS ji najde
<SquirrelCZECH> ale flashovaci utilita ji najit nedokaze....
<SquirrelCZECH> JEBAT
<ZOMBitch> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> aaaaa
<SquirrelCZECH> a USB floppy to nebere
<SquirrelCZECH> PYCE
<SquirrelCZECH> jebat
<SquirrelCZECH> ta deska pujde do haje a ja jdu shanet nekoho kdo nahodou doma nema prebitecnou desku s 775 socketem
<ZOMBitch> hhh
<SquirrelCZECH> stejne bych za dva mesice s ni zase neco resil, ze to nefunugje
<SquirrelCZECH> *nefunguje
<ZOMBitch> :P
<ZOMBitch> vymluva :P
<SquirrelCZECH> ty, ale realna...
<[[Rattenak]]> Nazdar, skopiroval jsem si celej system na druhej disk ale
<[[Rattenak]]> nejde mi pustit
<[[Rattenak]]> dostanu se do vyberu
<[[Rattenak]]> zkousel jsem navod http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Záloha%20a%20obnova%20systému
<[[Rattenak]]> ale nenasel jsem tam /boot/grub/menu.lst
<FrostyX> [[Rattenak]]: byva to bud menu.lst nebo grub.cfg
<[[Rattenak]]> jj to uz jsem nasel ale je tam toho kopa
<[[Rattenak]]> mo zkusim cosy
<FrostyX> bo ten navod je imho cilenej jeste na klasickej GRUB. v ubuntu je ted GRUB2 a tam je ta konfigurace docela prasecina
<FrostyX> Ale je pravda ze jestli jsou tam ty disky nastaveny nejak podle toho UUID, tak by mela byt potreba zmenit prave to
#ubuntu-cz 2011-08-11
<snouman> ntz?
<nettezzaumana> jj
<snouman> ok
<nettezzaumana> ora per sempre
<snouman> 私はここにするために使用
<snouman> Jsem si nepřidal ircčka na laptopu
<snouman> jsem dlouhodobě mimo domov
<snouman> jinak jsem
 * snouman Tomáš Břinčil
<nettezzaumana> supr
<nettezzaumana> ja sem sice nelezu ale jsem 24/7 k nalezeni v #solaris, #openindiana, #susecz
<TomasBrincil> si překvapivě ^^
<TomasBrincil> si?
<nettezzaumana> **moc nelezu - myslim do #ubuntu-cs
<TomasBrincil> jj
<TomasBrincil> máš asi ještě volnější prac morálku než já xD
<TomasBrincil> A to si řikám, že na to pěkně seru :D
<nettezzaumana> jak to myslis ?
<nettezzaumana> ja nemam moralku zadnou .... vid Amynko ?
<TomasBrincil> Že si můžeš dovolit IRCčko ^^
<TomasBrincil> Amynka mě asi sejme, nech jí :D
<nettezzaumana> dovolit irc ? jsem dospelej clovek, muzu si delat co chci
<TomasBrincil> nice
<Amynka> ou
<TomasBrincil> už ses naučila pájet :D
<Amynka> nettezzaumana: zase nemas co na praci vid?
<nettezzaumana> boze .... dyk si neco udela
<nettezzaumana> Amynka: mam, potrebuju ohledat tech 99% porna na netu co jsem jeste nevidel
<nettezzaumana> s/99/99.9/
<Amynka> nettezzaumana: videls to zombie porno?
<nettezzaumana> ne-e
<TomasBrincil> ufoporno
<nettezzaumana> ale zni to desive
<nettezzaumana> pff. svet je strasne nespravedlkivej ... mejch posledni 10 bugreportu v rade zavreli na invalid|duplicated|retarded 
<nettezzaumana> **poslednich
<TomasBrincil> reportoval jsem, že banshee padá. Večer pustim, ráno je fuč. V logu nic není. Taky mi to zavřeli :D
<TomasBrincil> A po tom, co nejsou schopný v nautilu přes půl roku opravit resolving dns → ip v záložkách na sftp, tak mě to nějak nemotivuje :o(
<nettezzaumana> TomasBrincil: http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php/topic,57913.0.html
<nettezzaumana> ^^ je kuadrat tohle *povysenecke ?
<nettezzaumana> TomasBrincil: ze ma dat etc/samba/smb.conf pripadne screenshot umyslne nepisu
<TomasBrincil> od něho ano
<TomasBrincil> sice by vojta měl řeči, že jsi mu nenapsal co přesně chceš, ale už jsem to psal
<TomasBrincil> chtěj se v tom hrabat ať si hrabou
<TomasBrincil> ale je potřeba používat hlavu
<nettezzaumana> ale ja to neudelal umyslne
<nettezzaumana> :P
<TomasBrincil> :D
<TomasBrincil> ^^
<nettezzaumana> je to test kompetence
<TomasBrincil> ať si na to fajkování napíše script
<TomasBrincil> musí bejt otrava pořád fajkovat
<TomasBrincil> já jsem se dneska realizoval na připíchnutým témátku LAMP
<Amynka> nettezzaumana: chces ho videt?
<TomasBrincil> ale chtěl bych to kompletně přepsat, slíbil jsem, že napíšu návod na to SSLko podepsané CAčkem
<nettezzaumana> Amynka: a hrajes tam ty ?
<Amynka> nettezzaumana: ne
<nettezzaumana> sakra
<nettezzaumana> Amynka: nemas nejake kde vystupujes ? :P
<TomasBrincil> ntz: http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php/topic,57894.0.html
<Amynka> nettezzaumana: mam ale to stoji penize
<Amynka> :)
<TomasBrincil> to s těma A/AAAAčkama by mohlo fungovat ne?
<TomasBrincil> Amynka: bereš prémiové sms?
<nettezzaumana> Amynka: nejake ajtacke porno - instalace gentoo za pomoci nohou
<nettezzaumana> Amynka: okay, kolik chces ?
<nettezzaumana> dam .. hmmm. kilo
<nettezzaumana> + pridam 10 drepu
<nettezzaumana> .. okay, 20
<TomasBrincil> přidám 2bitcoiny
<Amynka> nettezzaumana: 20k
<nettezzaumana> Amynka: ty jsi se zblaznila 
<Amynka> :D
<nettezzaumana> Amynka: to bys tam musela obcovat s .... nikdo za 20k me nenapada
<nettezzaumana> ne .. ojet papeze kostetem nestaci
<dvx> vyhlasime verejnou sbirku
<TomasBrincil> +1
<nettezzaumana> Amynka: hmmm .. pri druhem/tretim myslenkovem loopu by za ty + ojeti papeze kostetem to kilo + 20 drepu asi fakt nedal :P
<nettezzaumana> **bych
<Amynka> xD
<TomasBrincil> čas to hodit do upstreamu http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php/topic,57891.0.html
<TomasBrincil> ntz: http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php/topic,57912.0.html
<TomasBrincil> to samé
<TomasBrincil> dmnc
<TomasBrincil> stejně mu dalo víc práce otevřít prohlížeč a napsat dotaz na forum, než kdyby projel všechny položky v menu :o(
<TomasBrincil> http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php/topic,57908.0/topicseen.html
<TomasBrincil> ntz?
<TomasBrincil> in your face http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php/topic,57913.0/topicseen.html
<TomasBrincil> :D:D:D
<nettezzaumana> hmmm
<TomasBrincil> mrkni na forum
<TomasBrincil> Vojta se snad konečně rozhoupal...
<nettezzaumana> TomasBrincil: klid ;) ... netreba byt apriorne drsnej
<TomasBrincil> jj
<nettezzaumana> me to je uprime jedno, reaguju pouze ve dvou pripadech - kdyz me dotaz zaujme a kdyz me dotaz pobouri - jako v tomhle pripade absenci jakekoliv komunikativni konvence + naprosto dementne polozenou otazkou bez jakehokiliv vystupu
<nettezzaumana> **komunikacni
<nettezzaumana> TomasBrincil: ja ti to odstranil ;) .. sry .. to bylo fakt prilis konfrontacni 
<TomasBrincil> np
<TomasBrincil> smázní i tu diskuzi co je v obecný diskuzi :D
<nettezzaumana> to je jaka ?
<nettezzaumana> tu moji ?
<TomasBrincil> nevim proč to tam dává a ptá se na názor, když o to nestojí
<TomasBrincil> nn
<TomasBrincil> to s tím témátkem
<nettezzaumana> proc ?
<TomasBrincil> http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php/topic,57891.0.html
<TomasBrincil> OT
<TomasBrincil> bál jsem se, že bude zmiňovat věk :D
<TomasBrincil> píše jak cikán bez základky..
<TomasBrincil> Å¡yt, tohle se loguje co? :D
<nettezzaumana> taky nepouzivam diakritiku
<TomasBrincil> ale nepíšeš hrubky
<TomasBrincil> a skladba věty ti taky není cizí :D
<nettezzaumana> TomasBrincil: ps. hehe .. ale tech smajlu http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php/topic,57891.msg413440.html#msg413440 je tady fakt moc
<TomasBrincil> nechápu ty mezery
<TomasBrincil> a čárky
<SquirrelCZECH> kdyz se mluvi o tom gnome shellu a unity
<SquirrelCZECH> tak pro nekoho to byl velky prinos
<TomasBrincil> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<TomasBrincil> mně unity nevadí
<SquirrelCZECH> r
 * SquirrelCZECH ho pouziva uz dva mesice a v pohode :D
<TomasBrincil> nejvíc prskaj ty co přešli na fidorku žeo, to mi přijde ještě větší peklo než unity :D
<SquirrelCZECH> akorat se posledni dobou zase vraci tendence ze bych presel na archa
<SquirrelCZECH> ovsem tam mne nenapada zadna pekna distribuce
<SquirrelCZECH> teda
<SquirrelCZECH> zadne pekne prostredi
<SquirrelCZECH> ledatak awesome
<TomasBrincil> unity xDDDD
<SquirrelCZECH> ty, to tam nefungovalo v dobe kdy jsem se dival
<TomasBrincil> ntz: i-tux je dobrej?
<SquirrelCZECH> dneska mozna
<nettezzaumana> TomasBrincil: znam osobne roky majitele
<nettezzaumana> a jop, jsou dobri
<TomasBrincil> ok
<nettezzaumana> a ceny maj neprekonatelne
<TomasBrincil> VPS by byli ochotní asi jen za odkaz
<TomasBrincil> jako reference jejich
<TomasBrincil> co si budeme nalhávat reference to je hodně dobrá
<nettezzaumana> TomasBrincil: je to kluk co delal v suse .. dobrej chlapec
<nettezzaumana> sam tam mam nejake veci ..
<nettezzaumana> zkuste mi poslat na dpecka@opensuse.org pozadavky na ram|cpu|disk
<nettezzaumana> udela nam cenu
<nettezzaumana> vojtech_t: ping ^^
<TomasBrincil> to navrhni v tom vlákně
<TomasBrincil> LOL http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php/topic,57912.0/topicseen.html
<TomasBrincil> obrázek za tisíc slov
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<nettezzaumana> netusite nahodu jakej je budget limit pro forum a cesky ubunti stranky ?
<TomasBrincil> kde to chceš zjistit?
<nettezzaumana> to mi musi rict asi martin.k
<nettezzaumana> + vojta
<nettezzaumana> jinak predpokladam ze revoluci je mysleno zmena providera pro *.ubuntu.cz
<nettezzaumana> to znamena cele ceske buntu vc. fora jinam
<TomasBrincil> jn
<TomasBrincil> sdružení má nějaké peníze
<SquirrelCZECH> he, odkud? :-)
 * SquirrelCZECH se pta jen ze zvedavosti
<TomasBrincil> z knížek
<TomasBrincil> dary
<TomasBrincil> od členů sdružení
<SquirrelCZECH> aha :-)
<nettezzaumana> prostituce, obchod s bilym masem (kurata), prodej drog apod 
<nettezzaumana> :P
<nettezzaumana> + nejake kapesne na tech darech ofc
<TomasBrincil> všechno je ofc :oP
<nettezzaumana> Of Course == ofc
<nettezzaumana> ne oficialne
<TomasBrincil> ^^
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: sry jsem byl mimon total, jak to dopadlo s indikatorem msg pro irssi? ;)
<FrostyX> Jsem u toho vyraplil :-D ... ja nevim jestli se v te dokumentaci vyznam tak spatne jen ja, ale podle me je to absolutni prasarna. (myslim tu cast ohledne skriptovani). Nepodarilo se mi napsat debilni podminku, aby kdyz ta zprava dojde v aktualne zobrazenem chanu, tak aby byl return 0; ...
<ZOMBitch> he
<FrostyX> hodim dotaz na archlinux forko, tam je hodne hracicku, treba bude mit nekdo neco podobneho. 
<ZOMBitch> fer
<ZOMBitch> dej pak vedet, to pouziju i kdyz ani nemusim :)
<FrostyX> jasne, bych te urcite informoval kdyby byly vysledky
<ZOMBitch> ;)
<FrostyX> ale jestli to neumi nejakej multiline vstup, tak na cele irssi dlabu
<ZOMBitch> :D
<FrostyX> na irc jsem si to zvykl nepouzivat, ale pres icq posilam casti kodu, nebo delsi texty, kde to proste chci
<FrostyX> bo xchat ma taky jen jednoradkovej vstup
<ZOMBitch> :)
<ZOMBitch> to tak neberu
<ZOMBitch> proste pisu vkladam jak potrebuju :)
<FrostyX> to jo, ale kdyz mi nekdo napise "prosimte jak napises tento cyklus" - jakoze ze spoluzaci se casto ptaj na takove veci, urcite nebudu otevirat editor, abych tam ty 3 radky napsal a pak to tam nejak kopiroval :-D ... to vzdycky natukam v pidginovi. Jenze je tam to odradkovani dulezite
<ZOMBitch> :)) jn
<ZOMBitch> ja mam vedle hned dalsi terminal a vim jsou jen 3 pismena ;)
<FrostyX> :-D
<FrostyX> aneb proc to delat jednoduse, kdyz si muzu spustit VIM :-D
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: jak se rekne odradkovani anglicky ?
<FrostyX> podle googlu je to linefeed - je to mozny ?
<SquirrelCZECH> tak, zni to tak :D
<FrostyX> oki, ja jen ze to vidim poprve a prislo mi, ze jsem to vzdycky nazyval jinak. Mozna si to ale pletu s odsazovanim, nebo necim takovym
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: tak protokol IRC pry nepodporuje viceradkovy vstup. Tak to je moc fajn :-D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: to ze to muzes ty napsat v klientu na vic radku neznamena ze se neodesilaji postupne :P
<FrostyX> Ano, kdyz se to neumi poslat jako viceradkova zprava, tak at se posle treba 5 samostatnych radku, ale hlavne at u sebe muzu tech 5 radku nejak slusne napsat :-D
<ZOMBitch> nechas to domrvit az protokol ... :D
<Benik> Tak Benik konecne rozjel irssi na woknech, to je ale sikula:)
<Benik> Tak jsem to otestoval, tu to stejne spi/pracuje a ja letim
#ubuntu-cz 2011-08-12
<Benik> Zdarec ;)
<Benik> Mam otazku, Tor pro FF 5 neni ? :-O
<snouman> dobré ráno ^^
<Benik> zdarec;)
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<Benik> Dobri lide, nevite jak spustit Tora, kdyz ho FF 5 uz nepodporuje.
<Benik> Respektive zatim.
<snouman> jde to nastavit jako služba
<snouman> sudo service tor start
<snouman> nebo "vidalia" guičko pro tor
<snouman> ale musíš Tora vypnout, spustim Vidalia a nechat to ať si to zapne Tora samo, jinak to brééčíí
<Benik> dik;) 
<Benik> zkusim
<snouman> myslim, že to je i v repo
<snouman> jj oboje
<snouman> mělo by stačit sudo apt-get install tor vidalia
<Benik> Ted jsem na winech, takze nemuzu rict:D
<snouman> a pak jen nastavit sys proxy a vše je přes tor
<Benik> diky ;)
<nettezzaumana> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2ZxC0qVHio
<nettezzaumana> oh god .. ^^ to musi bejt fejk .. ?!
<_Brano_> lol
<Emka> Cau, na Debianu 6.0 (sry ze nejde o Ubuntu) mam zaznamy do systemovych zurnalu posunute o 6 hodin, takze ted napr 9:05. Prikaz Date mi ale spravne ukazuje Fri Aug 12 15:10:58 CEST 2011 a v /etc/timezone mam Europe/Prague. Nevite co s tim?
<ZOMBitch> uz nekdo testoval novej flash 64bit beta? ted na me hulaka flash-aid at nevaham a sosam :)
<ZOMBitch> tak abych si to jeste vic nedojebal :D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-08-13
<[[Rattenak]]> zije tu nekdo ?
<petulko_> ahojte
<Benik> zdravim ;)
<Chinese_soup> hi
<Benik> hral jste nekdo na evrope2.cz ty skoky do vody?
<Benik> a nevite jestli je nejaka odmena za nejvyssi skore?
<Benik> nasel jsem bezpecnostni skulinku, tak bych rad neco vyhral :-D
<Benik> hmm, nic tam o tom neni :.-(
<[[Rattenak]]> neumite tu nekde nahodou trochu javu ?
<[[Rattenak]]> nikdo ani minimalne ?
<snouman> není lepší napsat co máš za problém?
<snouman> tady nejsi na alíkovi
<[[Rattenak]]> zkousim se naucit programovat
<snouman> to je problém?
<Chinese_soup> asi ano
<snouman> *ten
<[[Rattenak]]> nevim kam mam vepsat 
<[[Rattenak]]> import java.util.Random;
<[[Rattenak]]> kdys chcu vypsat nahodne cislo
<snouman> jako soubor nebo řádek nebo co?
<[[Rattenak]]> kdys ho napisu na zacatek hodi mi to chybu
<[[Rattenak]]> radek
<[[Rattenak]]> mam uz cosy napsane
<[[Rattenak]]> a chcu aby to generovalo nake nahodne cislo
<snouman> a musí to být v Javě?
<snouman> bash, python, php to maj na jeden řádek
<[[Rattenak]]> kdys to tam vlozim prekladac mi ukaze ze to je chybne
<[[Rattenak]]> jj v jave kdys uz sem sni zacal
<snouman> java mi nepřijde do začátku dobrýá
<snouman> moc složitostí žádný bastlení
<[[Rattenak]]> nekdo rika je ze dobra nekdo ne no
<snouman> jako první jazyk určitě ne, jestli neumíš nic
<[[Rattenak]]> a co bys dporucil krom php
<snouman> python
<snouman> ale jestli umíš PHP, tak pro tebe nemůže bejt java těžká :D
<snouman> já jsem začínal na PHP
<snouman> a dneska mi nedělá program si napsat co potřebuju v čemkoliv
<snouman> prolítneš nějakej helloworld a to stačí
<[[Rattenak]]> ale php neni obejktovy
<[[Rattenak]]> python taky ne ze ?
<spectrum1> php je objektovy
<_Brano_> tak to rozhodne je php objektové
<[[Rattenak]]> no ale k jave ma daleko
<_Brano_> tak to má každý scriptovací jazyk :D
<spectrum1> tak pouzij javu, ta ma k jave nejbliz ;-)
<snouman> sorry ale java je kupa hoven
<snouman> má to svoje výhody, ale radši si to napíšu v python s pygtk
<_Brano_> no ako sa to vezme… java je aj dobrá aj zlá..
<spectrum1> ruby mi prislo zabavne ..
<[[Rattenak]]> nenasel sem zadnou poradnou prirucku pro python v CZ
<_Brano_> tak to ja čítam väčšinou všetko v angličtine :D
<[[Rattenak]]> na takove urovni ji nemam
<snouman> to se programovat nikdy nenaučíš
<snouman> všechny kvalitnější zdroje se píšou anglicky
<[[Rattenak]]> no tak treba pro php je toho mraky v CZ
<snouman> a?
<snouman> tak dělej php
<snouman> naznačoval jsem, že jestli se chceš něco fakt dobře naučit, tak s tímhle přístupem to půjde hodně těžko.
<snouman> *naznačuju
<snouman> stejně je hnusná máznutá :D
<snouman> ale atmosféru pochytíš :D
<snouman> lol
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi! ;-)
<_Brano_> !
<_Brano_> na tvoje
<snouman> radši nebudu psát podrobnosti, tohle komentář imho nepotřebuje...
<snouman> :D
<[[Rattenak]]> nevite prikaz na pusteni aplikace pod urcitim jadrem CPU ?
<[[Rattenak]]> a jeste otazka jde nak pustit sobor.sh pod urcitym ID ? abych mo mohl pak kill
<fr3ax> pouzij pkill..
<[[[[Rattenak]]]]> nevite prikaz na su uzivatel 
<[[[[Rattenak]]]]> ale abych nemusel zadavat heslo
<[[[[Rattenak]]]]> aby tam uz bylo dane
<_Brano_1> si sprav alias ale to je strašná hovadina robiť to aby tam už bolo zadané to heslo
<[[[[Rattenak]]]]> chcu pres apache pustit .sh pod jinim uzivatelem
<[[[[Rattenak]]]]> a nahodou ten prikas nevis ? nazkousku
#ubuntu-cz 2011-08-14
 * ZOMBitch uz se radoval, ze muzem delat punk a on se vojta vrati ...
<vojtech_t> :-)
<ZOMBitch> udelame punk jinde, neboj :P
<Rattenak> zije tu nekdo 
<Rattenak> ?
<Chinese_soup> ne
<Chinese_soup> tak si naser :)
<FrostyX> lol
<FrostyX> [[Rattenak]]: ja na hodinku umrel
<FrostyX> :-P
<|Nuclear|> jedinej kdo tady zije je ChanServ 
<[[Rattenak]]> nevite nakej irc server kde jde regnout chanel bez bota ?
<tuxmartin> [[Rattenak]], freenode?
<[[Rattenak]]> tam musis mit bota
<FrostyX> Jestli ho nepotrebujes registrovat a chces jen pokecat s par kamosema, tak dej /join #mujchan a ona se ti ta mistnost vytvori
<[[Rattenak]]> no ja bych chtel primo chanel kde bych byl @ naporad
<tuxmartin> [[Rattenak]], a co vlastni irc server? ;-)
<FrostyX> Taky me napadlo. Ale jednodussi reseni je zaregistrovat si chan na existujicim serveru :-D
<[[Rattenak]]> to uz si radsi pustim toho bota :D
<tuxmartin> ale na vlastnim serveru bude mit absolutni kontrolu :-D
<[[Rattenak]]> fosty ale s toho chanelu odejdes stratis @
<tuxmartin> "apt-get install ircd-hybrid", trochu nastavit a jede to :-)
<FrostyX> jo ja vim. Popravde ani nevim jak se registrujou chany. Si to hod do googlu, najdi prvni navod a udelej to ne ? To prece problem neni
<[[Rattenak]]> oni ti jen tak nedaj toho bota aspon na vedsine serveru
<tuxmartin> a co muc na jabberu? tam si to afaik pamatuje server...
<tuxmartin> jak nedaj bota? si ho spust sam
<[[Rattenak]]> vypadne mi net a bude ponem
<FrostyX> hele http://blog.freenode.net/2008/04/registering-a-channel-on-freenode/ nerikej mi, ze tohle udelat nepuje
<FrostyX> *nepujde
<tuxmartin> tak si to dej na vic pc a pro jistotu pripoj k vice irc serverum :-)
<[[Rattenak]]> tuxmartin nedelas ty poradne pro poslaneckou snemovnu ? 
<tuxmartin> http://www.jabber.cz/wiki/MUC  na jabberu budes op porad i bez bota
<tuxmartin> [[Rattenak]], ne, proc? :-D
<[[Rattenak]]> zni to tak
<[[Rattenak]]> na jabberu se ale kazdej musi regnout pokud vim
<[[Rattenak]]> na irc se lognes a pises
<tuxmartin> muzes pouzit webchat
<[[Rattenak]]> to zas nepopojim s nicim
<FrostyX> [[Rattenak]]: uz jsi cetl to co jsem ti poslal ?
<[[Rattenak]]> ctu
<tuxmartin> a s cim to chces propojit?
<[[Rattenak]]> s lineage2 serverem
<tuxmartin> a neslo by pro to propojeni vytvorit 1 jabber ucet a pro ostatni pouzit bez-registrace http://www.jabber.cz/wiki/MUCkl ?
<[[Rattenak]]> ee
<[[Rattenak]]> #L2server
<tuxmartin> btw, umoznuje vubec TALK chat mezi vic nez 2 lidmi ? http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl1_talk.htm
<tuxmartin> btw, neni na hry http://www.quakenet.org/ ?
<[[Rattenak]]> to je fuk
<[Ratten]> MSG NickServ SET EMAILMEMOS ON
<[Ratten]> to snad neni prikas na preposlani hesla
#ubuntu-cz 2012-08-06
<Rerezs> serus niekto ochotny pomoct mi s rozbehanim runescape na ubuntu 12.4? 
<Rerezs> po instalaci javy sice runescape (dalej len rs) spustim ale ide len v safe mode
<Rerezs> nejde ho prepnut do openGL
<Rerezs> rs- je browserova hra
<Rerezs> skusal som aj virtualbox s win7 ale tam robilo presne to iste
<Rerezs> avsak klasicky na w7 ide spustit bez problemov na high detailoch (pustam cez directx)
<Rerezs> nazdar tak co poradi mi niekto s tym runescape?
<Karkulka> Rerezs:  Koukal jsi na http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=844997 nebo http://appdb.winehq.org/ ?
<Rerezs> hmm nie pomohlo dik hladal som zahranicne fora ale nie na ubuntu :D (ano som 3.14cus) thx again
#ubuntu-cz 2012-08-07
<BlindP> cau, nemate nekdo napad jak pomoci awk preformatovat tabulku, aby sloupce byly radky a radky sloupce?
#ubuntu-cz 2012-08-09
<pm_> .
<kanus> Ahoj, chtel jsem se zeptat, zda je nejaka sance obnovit smazany .bashrc, kdyz jsem jeste nereloadnul session? Nejak jsem udelal chybku ve scriptu a namisto pridani radku mi to prepsalo soubor :)
#ubuntu-cz 2012-08-10
<jardag> jak vytisknout pdf soubor ubuntu 12.04
<Ratten> FrostyX umnel bys prepsat http://pastebin.com/YwSMVxA7 radek 9 na for ? {for $i = 0; $i < 10; $i++} 
#ubuntu-cz 2012-08-11
<PW3CKA> Ahoj, nevyplnili by jste mi pekne prosim kratky dotaznik o tom co hledate na internetu? (je to na 3 minutky)
<PW3CKA> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dHFjZmZNSkNlVXhQSXNkSEp6MFJ6SWc6MA 
<PW3CKA> Dekuju moc za pomoc a vas cas :)
#ubuntu-cz 2012-08-12
<johnoo> hmm ako sa nastavi windows key (meta) na menu tlacitko ?
<johnoo> sice prepacte uz som nasel mint cesky na irc zatim
#ubuntu-cz 2013-08-06
<RadekS> Zdravím
#ubuntu-cz 2013-08-10
<kr15t14ns> zdravím, mám otázku, mám notebook sony vaio s15, nainštaloval som čistý ubuntu 12.04, a moja batéria vydrží okolo 2 hodín, som amatér na ubuntu, predtým na windows vydržala okolo 4 hodín, viete mi s tým pomôcť?
<kr15t14ns> dúfam že nevadí že sem píšem po slovensky, na slovenský ubuntu-sk je vraj iba na pozvanie :/
<kr15t14ns> zatiaľ som len aktualizoval všetky veci, a postupoval podľa tohoto návodu: http://followthegeeks.com/a-noobs-guide-to-installing-nvidia-optimus-driver-in-ubuntu/
<kr15t14ns> a neviem ani či som to dobre spravil, zatiaľ mi to nepomohlo nič, notebook sa aj dosť prehrieva po tom ako som dal ubuntu ...
<kr15t14ns> je tu niekto na pomoc?
#ubuntu-cz 2014-08-04
<quix> Br3 r4nk0 !
#ubuntu-cz 2014-08-06
<aeyesi> Tusite nekdo jak rozjet ; klavesu pod wine?
<aeyesi> vetsinou pro konzoli?
#ubuntu-cz 2014-08-07
<jdrab> man perl: The three principal virtues of a programmer are Laziness, Impatience, and Hubris.  See the Camel Book for why.
<jdrab> :D
<aeyesi> hmhm
<aeyesi> zkusím štěstí, tuší někdo jak rozchodit 5.1 zvuk ?
#ubuntu-cz 2014-08-09
<xubuntu> caute!
<Guest45220> mohli by ste mi pomoct ako nastavim hot-spot v xubuntu?
#ubuntu-cz 2018-08-12
<seafko01a6aec996> LOVE
<seafko01a6aec996> LOVE
<seafko01a6aec996> LOVE
<seafko01a6aec996> LOVE
